# 14" monster jumped out of the tank!



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

crazy sh*t.. was cleaning something off the filter with the net and the beast FLEWWWWWWWW out of the tank :laugh: .. a bit scratched but otherwise unharmed.. i was scared shitless, the mouth was huge trying to bite anything in site... very scary lol.. anyways, should i put some salt in the tank to help his scratch heal and if so can i use regular table salt.
thanks


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

NO! regular table salt is IODIZED you need to use aquarium salt!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> NO! regular table salt is IODIZED you need to use aquarium salt!
> [snapback]1187127[/snapback]​


ok thanks


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

there are other topics on salt, and they said table salt should be fine, not enough iodine to do any harm...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=22679

look at the third list under "Salt is not effective in" and look at number 4


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

kix0102 said:


> there are other topics on salt, and they said table salt should be fine, not enough iodine to do any harm...
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=22679
> 
> ...


Yea, i was told by vet members of the site that iodized salt is ok, since its iodine content isnt toxic enough to do any harm.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

There isnt much iodize in regular cooking salt to harm fish. But for instances like that, I strongly advise stress coat. Salt wouldn't do much help, unless injured, but fish jumping out, landing on carpet or dirty floors, can remove some of the slime coating, inviting bacteria to happen.

Moved to Disease and Injury


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Glad everything is NIce and alive


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> NO! regular table salt is IODIZED you need to use aquarium salt![snapback]1187127[/snapback]​


Doesn't matter - the amount of iodine in table salt is so small that before it becomes hazardous to fresh water fish the salt level has already killed them - even when using medicinal dosages of table salt the iodine level doesn't get high enough to pose a problem...


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i hate it when they jump!! good to hear u didn,t get bit


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> NO! regular table salt is IODIZED you need to use aquarium salt!
> [snapback]1187127[/snapback]​


Table salt is fine.

It would have to be used is a stupidly large dose to be toxic.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

why not use aquarium salt since its cheap anyway?
wes


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> why not use aquarium salt since its cheap anyway?
> wes
> [snapback]1187545[/snapback]​


Some people don't have any, or don't have it on hand in emergency situations.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thats crazy man, seeing those jaws flying towards you. Where your boxers soiled after that? hahah


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> NO! regular table salt is IODIZED you need to use aquarium salt!
> [snapback]1187127[/snapback]​










...table salt is fine...


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

did he land on carpet, or slam into some hardwood?
throw another point on "table salt is fine"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> There isnt much iodize in regular cooking salt to harm fish. But for instances like that, I strongly advise stress coat. Salt wouldn't do much help, unless injured, but fish jumping out, landing on carpet or dirty floors, can remove some of the slime coating, inviting bacteria to happen.
> 
> Moved to Disease and Injury
> 
> ...


i agree. stress coat work wonders for recently stressed or injured fish! keeping the lights off for a day never hurt either. it relaxes the fish a little more.


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

one of mine jumped, i shat myself trying to net it and get it back in the tank!!! A little stress coat and a day with no lights covered with a large blanket, all sorted


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

stress coat and table salt =]


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Always dissolve the salt 100% before adding to the tank or you might burn your fish.
I dissolve in a gallon or two of water and add tot he tank slowly near a powerhead.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> NO! regular table salt is IODIZED you need to use aquarium salt!


I use regular tablesalt. I have never had a problem


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

me neither


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

If the iodine does concern you, and you don't have aquarium salt, go to the grocery store and get either Kosher salt, or Sea salt. they are both non iodized.

And





































Seeing that monster go fying out of the tank and snapping his huge teeth would deffinitely make me jump!!

Glad to hear he's ok!!


----------

